# Audio spectrum analyzer



## scorpionhack

Buenas he visto este video por youtube, es un audio spectrum analyzer que funciona con 256 leds (16x16),  era para ver si alguien tenia el circuito ya que llevo tiempo buscando algo asi y hoy por casualidades de la vida lo encontré


----------



## fly

Se puede hacer facilmente con LM3914, tienes que poner uno o dos si quieres 20 leds por barra ya que este integrado te permite manejar 10 leds, y vas poniendo un filtro paso banda a la entrada de cada integrado, y así de sencillo. Si te fijas cuando enseña la placa el tio salen muchos integrados que deben ser estos que te dije yo o otros parecidos. Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO

exacto, con los LM3914,3915 y 3916 se pueden hacer estos proyectos.
yo tenia ganas de hacerme uno, solo hay q colocar filtros para cada frecuencia, como dijo FLY.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo estoy terminando de diseñar el circuito para 20 LED's por 20 canales, mucho mas grande que el de la imagen. estoy por los filtros y circuitos integrados, la grilla de led's ya la tengo lista. lo unico que concidero problematico es el dinero que se va a gastar en este proyecto, lleva 40 LM3915, un TL072, y muchisimos LED's que son bastante caros, pero el resultado es un aparato util y bello.

cuando termino el pcb t lo posteo.


----------



## scorpionhack

Wenas , aki tengo lo de el filtro pero como puedo hacer para saber el valor de los condensadores para que me filtre los herzios?

el CI es el tl084n la resistencias R1 y R2 son de 120 y la R3 de 1M...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno amigo, con el TL084 puedes hacer 4 filtros preamplificados a la vez. y espero este diagrama t ayude en algo.

solo debes ver como a medida que varia la capacitancia y la resistencia, se modifica la frecuencia de corte, para luego probar con frecuencias intermedias.

y como siempre digo...a mayor capacitancia menor frecuencia. el resto es todo lo mismo.

saludos foreros.


----------



## juanma

Una opcion mas economica que los LM3819 es hacerlos ustedes mismo con operacionales, mas economico.

Otra, que depende de como lo quieren usar, es usar pantallas LCD, no las de escritura (por ej 2 lineas por 16 caracteres), hay unas que en vez de enviar caracteres al LCD, uno debe mandar punto por punto, es decir pixel por pixel en vez de la letra. Se me habia ocurrido con algun LCD de u Nokia 1000/1008.

En un post que hice, hasta hay un video de lo que digo, creo que se llamaba "Ideas PostAmplificador" o algo asi.

Espero ver fotos pronto!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Hace tiempo arme un analizador de espectro de 10 canales pero ocupe un solo LM3915

El asunto es así;
Una etapa pre-amplificadora da señal a los 10 filtros de ranura.
La salida de estos filtros se rectifica y filtra consiguiendo 10 tensiones proporcionales a la intensidad de la banda correspondiente
Esas 10 tensiones se aplican secuencialmente al LM3915 mediante conmutadores análogos CD4066.
El LM3915 acciona 10 tiras de 10 led´s conectados en matriz, los 10 ánodos (comunes) se excitan secuencialmente en sincronía con los conmutadores análogos, de esta forma en un instante se energizan los ánodos correspondientes a una banda y al mismo tiempo el LM3915 mide la tensión resultante de esa misma banda.
Si el oscilador que maneja el multiplexado posee la velocidad correcta, el efecto del MPX no se nota y la presentación es continua.

Como accesorio otro juego de CD4066 manejaba la carga y descarga de los condensadores de filtrado, esto lo hice para darle características de balística controlada a la exhibición dando medición de pico o media.

El micrófono que emplee fue un electret de rango corregido, el equipo lo pensé con la idea de analizar instalaciones de sonido, por eso el micrófono, también poseía entrada de línea.

Pequeño consejo: No se entusiasmen en diseñar un analizador de muchos canales porque se toparan con el inconveniente de la calidad (Precisión) de los condensadores.

No publico el esquema porque ya no lo tengo

Saludos


----------



## frank35

hola soy un aficionado principiante y me apasiona el video que sale el analizador de espectro con leds y llevo tiempo viendo el video y me gustaria que alguien me ayudara a ser posible pues estoy viendo que aqui hay grandes espertos en la materia pues se liais a hablar entre vosostros y la mitad de las cosas las dais por echas pero yo ahi no llego y me encantaria que alguien  me orientara en esa placa mandando el esquema de la misma con sus componentes paso a pasos pues yo no me entero . hos lo agradezco de antemano  y espero no molestar mucho a nadie pues es mi primera vez que entro en el foro gracias por todo y espero que me ayudeis


----------



## DJ DRACO

Mira amigo, yo estoy trabajando sobre unas placas para hacer uno de 20 canales por 20 led's.

lo que t digo es que lleva:
400 led's.
5 TL084 - preamplificador operacional cuadrafonico para las distintas frecuencias.
40 - LM3915 o similar para manejar barras de 20 led's. con opciones de barra o punto.

todo esto puede parecer muy engorroso, y lo es, soldar todas esas patitas, no me quiero imaginar, y el dinero a gastar es importante tambien. pero ele fecto final es asombroso.

no encuentro los archivos, cuando lo haga, edito el mensaje y t lo posteo.

saludos.


----------



## frank35

muchas gracias esperare con impaciencia que encuentres los archivos y los envies, no me importa el tiempo que tenga que invertir en ello ni la dificultad de soldar tanto y ni tan siquiera el dinero que pueda costar yo con ver el resultado del proyecto me conformo. asi que espero con impaciencia tu respuesta para ponerme manos a la obra y gracias por todo


----------



## DJ DRACO

bueno, estos son los primeros bosquejos de lo que seria un canal, en la parte del control de led's, falta lo del divisor de frecuencias, que eso creo q ya lo postee antes.

los led's se van conectando a ese socket de 10 pines cada uno, necesitas 2 sockets por cada barra de led's, y 2 mas por cada integrado, cosa de enviar los pulsos sin necesidad de soldar tantos cables, solo envias un cable cinta, no esta siquiera por la mitad.
siquiera esa es su ubicacion real. es solo para q vayas viendo.


----------



## scorpionhack

lo que comentas es bastante caro ya que utilizarias muchos CI.

yo he encontrao esto por internet pero haber si se le puede ampliar a 20 x 20 leds ya que es de 10 x 10.

y solo tiene dos sockets en el circuito para todo los leds...

aqui dejo el link...


http://www.svetelektro.com/upload/Audio_Spectrum_Analyzer_En___velke_dosky.pdf


----------



## DJ DRACO

Se supone entonces que:
con solo dividir las frecuencias, pasarlas por un solo sistema integrado vumetro, y utilizando osciladores matrices, etc, se podria manejar el mismo efecto espectral que con todo el desastre que yo me arme?

pues entonces estaria muy bueno, si alguien puede postear algo mas visible, tipo esquema o simulacion del circuito en cuestion, y algun pcb si es posible.


estaria de maravillas!


----------



## Fogonazo

Seria bueno vallan a la página anterior y LEAN lo que escribí.


----------



## juanma

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 400 led's.
> 5 TL084 - preamplificador operacional cuadrafonico para las distintas frecuencias.
> *40 - LM3915* o similar para manejar barras de 20 led's. con opciones de barra o punto.
> 
> todo esto puede parecer muy engorroso, y lo es, soldar todas esas patitas, no me quiero imaginar, y el dinero a gastar es importante tambien. pero ele fecto final es asombroso.



    40 LM3915!

Volve a leer el mensaje anterior de Fogonazo, mucho pero mucho mas economico.
Hay otro vumetro con transistores, eso es lo mas barato.

Y si estas dispuesto a invertir ese dinero, si manejas microcontroladores, podes armarte uno con algun micro con conversor A/D, el gran trabajo ahi es el software. Hasta se le podria animar letras y todo.

Tene en cuenta la corriente tambien. Al tener 400 Leds funcionando la mayoria constantemente, es importante la demanda de corriente. 
En cambio, como lo plantea Fogonazo es las eficiente (menos corriente).

Te aconsejo que lo simules antes, y no a uno, sino a varios proyectos de "vumetros matriciales".

Esperamos noticias pronto!
Saludos y exito!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si muchachos, yo lei los post de fogonazo, y de los muchachos, pero como no me manejo con ese tipo de sistemas pic0s etc, y ni idea de que software usar.

entiendan que yo estudie mucho de ingenieria, pero recien ahora toy en mecatronica, con pic's, plc, cnc y eso.

seguro seria mas economico y eficaz una matriz de led's manejada por pic'z seria fantastico.

por eso si pueden postear información y esquemas de eso, les agradezco. o refieranme a un link.

graciasssssssss


----------



## frank35

dando vueltas por internet me he encontrado con la sorpresa de encontrar la placa con la que construir esta maravilla asi que hos la mando para ver si alguien nos la descifra de como hacerla y que componentes se estan utilizando , espero que  valga para algo


----------



## DJ DRACO

por lo que veo, tiene el tipico sector de los integrados preamplificador rodeados de capacitores y resistores para determinar las frecuencias de los diferentes canales, luego la etapa donde se encuentran aquellos un poco mas grandes y complejos CI los cuales seguramente controlan el display de 16x16.
estaria barbaro si se consigue un esquema o algo similar de esto, para saber bien con exactitud cuanto seria el ahorro de integrados y leds, y eso, para diferenciarlo de mi post. jeje.

pq a mi siempre me gusto la onde de los leds, todo bien complejo. creo q un display, no se ve igual.

pero bueh, si es por ahorrar tiempo, dinero, espacio.


----------



## scorpionhack

es una timada pero wenoooo...


aqui dejo un kit k venden por ebay es mu caro por eso 

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola a todos igual estoy haciendo este prototipo me costo mucho trabajo encontrar algun diagrama pero encontre que tenia que hacer un ecualizador con amplificador operacionales 
en mi caso lm324 aqui la pagina : http://www.sound.whsites.net/project75.htm , donde están los valores de resistencias y capacitores con toda información lo malo que esta en inglés.


El diagrama de cada filtro esta abajo son 23 fecuencias cubren las que estan en el video se utiliza un vumetro con lm3915 o lm3914 o 16 los tres sirven 
lo malo que no se como hace el efecto para que solo de prenda los leds de arriba como en este video 

Todavía no lo termino apenas estoy probando cada banda con su respectivo vumetro


----------



## juanma

Les dejo algo concreto, listo para armar.

Esta tambien la programacion del PIC en C.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muy buen aporte, eso si es una joyita. me parece bien que al fin alguien se tomo el trabajo de presentar debidamente el proyecto completo y finalizado.

muy buen aporte.

saludos.


----------



## nuk

hola buscando mas creo que ese Spectrum Analyzer se puede descargar de su pagina de origen
===============================
http://www.projects-lab.com/?tag=display
=============================== 
todo en Winrar & PDF 
pero yo creo que lo que ustedes plantean o tratan de hacer el resultado mas cercano seria 
seria esto claro que solo con 100 o 200 led pero en el video es 360 led para poder realizar esto creo que ahi fogonazo tiene razon la inconveniencia mas grande es la exatitun de los capacitores para un buen resultado como este
============================================
YouTube - led spectrum analyzer
============================================
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/037/
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/mini_audio_analyzer.htm
============================================
 - mi propuesta es unir dos proyectos del foro pero la inconveniecia es la union de los mismos ya que no se mucho sobre esto espero que me puedan dar una mano 
♫nuk♫ comment


----------



## nuk

e estado recolectando mas información sobre los Spectrum Analyzer aqui un esquema mas grande por decirlo asi ya que se acemeja solo solo que con 10 led o mejor dicho un solo LM3916
http://aonomus.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/spec_analyzer_unfinalized.png


----------



## juanma

Vaya Nuk, veo que buscaste bastante!

Creo que la clave de todo esta en hacerlo con microcontroladores.
Usando filtros digitales nos evitamos el problema de los capacitores y la exactitud, ademas de los LM.
Es una de las varias cosas que tengo en "pendiente".

Hace poco me compre un ecualizados de 10+10 bandas con un analizador de espectro de 12 o 10 lineas. En cuanto me venza la curiosidad lo desarmo y miro que tiene y se los comento.

Otra que se me ocurre es ver los minicomponentes antiguos, todos los Aiwa que vi, traian un mini analizador.
En cualquier casa de reparacion de electronica podria llegar a haber algun modelo para ver o buscar el manual service del mismo

Saludos!


----------



## juanma

Me vencio la intriga  

Vi las llaves logicas CD4066, otro integrado 4017, un K555 (LM555?), NO vi ningun LM3914 ni nada de eso.
Me sorprendio el tamaño de la plaqueta, es grande.
Seguramente funciona mltuplexando la entrada y salida, como comento Fogonazo (Fogonazo, creo haberte visto en DIYAudio Forum con el nick de Lizandro).

Voy a ver de conseguir el esquema y de subirlo.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

juanma puedes conseguir ese circuito con todo y PCB..!? seria de ayuda para despejar dudas ya que se ve elegante espero resultados 
ese circuito esta en DIYAudio...? para ponerme a buscarlo ..... haber si saco algo...?
=============================================================
- creo que no vistes ningun LM3914 por que no esta controlando Led's sino un Display 
y deacuerdo con el tamaño creo que es para cruzar todo me esplico tiene que juntar
 mas de 2 bloques entrada y salida de audio Eq de 10 band por lado aparte todo lo
 relacionado con el spectrum analyzer y los controladores del display .
=============================================================
comment ♫nuk♫


----------



## nitecuento

hola qe tal, soy nuevo en esto y me registre en el foro especialmente para ver ideas sobre analizadores de espectros y vumetros, con el lm3915, y digo esto porqe en la escuela precentamos como proyecto un analizador y junto con la ayuda de varios profesores pudimos calcular los filtros pasabandas, pero lo mas interesante, fue qe un profesor nos dio una idea bastante buena para hacer varios canales con un solo integrado 3915, talves ya lo han pensado pero sino es una sugerencia qe les dejo y que para mi es bastante buena.
la idea de nuestro proyecto es hacer 10 barras de 10 led's pero con un circuito de "multiplexado", conectando los pasabandas al "multiplexor" y luego este al 3915. de la misma manera vamos a manejar las barras de leds con transistores, la base de estos van a estar conectadas a un "demultiplexor", utilizando dos integrados de multiplexado qe en este momento no recuerdo cuales eran pero qe un solo integrado se puede usar para una o para otra. asi se reduce mucho el costo porqe no hay necesidad de comprar varios 3915. la frecuencia de estos multiplexores va a estar controlada por un astable hecho con un simple 555, y este envia los pulsos de clk a un contador 4029 (creo qe era ese) este contador controla los multiplexores y asi podremos ir mostrando con una frecuencia alta todas las barras.
este es el proyecto planteado por mis compañeros, hasta ahora preparamos todo por separado, solo qeda probarlo y listo. el problema qe nos qeda es qe todabia no contamos con una fuente unica para este circuito... todabia no sabemos cuanta corriente va a consumir asiqe no podemos definir el valor. el circuito lo estamos armando, pero sin contar la fuente, un supuesto gabinete y las plaquetas esta al rededor de $90 (pesos)

bueno espero qe algo le sirva 

disculpen qe sea muy largo el comentario es la primera ves qe participo de un foro 

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

nitecuento dijo:
			
		

> hola qe tal, soy nuevo en esto y me registre en el foro especialmente para ver ideas sobre analizadores de espectros y vumetros, con el lm3915, y digo esto porqe en la escuela precentamos como proyecto un analizador y junto con la ayuda de varios profesores pudimos calcular los filtros pasabandas, pero lo mas interesante, fue qe un profesor nos dio una idea bastante buena para hacer varios canales con un solo integrado 3915, talves ya lo han pensado pero sino es una sugerencia qe les dejo y que para mi es bastante buena.
> la idea de nuestro proyecto es hacer 10 barras de 10 led's pero con un circuito de "multiplexado".....



Primero que nada ! Bienvenido ¡

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/113129/


----------



## nuk

e estado buscando mas sobre este projecto ... aqui mi busqueda (googleada..!)
======================================
http://users.picknowl.com.au/~glenk/VGA2.GIF
http://users.picknowl.com.au/~glenk/VGAASAMK1.HTM
http://users.picknowl.com.au/~glenk/VGAASA1.AVI
======================================
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## Otrebor

Este esta muy bueno para ponerlo en el gabinete de un amplificador.

http://elm-chan.org/works/akilcd/report_e.html


----------



## piripipri

entonces nadie a conseguido sacar algo en claro¿?

yo voi poco a poco aqui teneis el mio

YouTube - vumetro 4 canales


----------



## chacarock

esta lindo, lo hiciste filtrando vumetros o es mas complejo que eso, yo tengo un vumetro de 12 leds, y leyendo el post, queria ver si podia hacer eso, armar 7  vumetros y filtrarlos en diferentes frecuencias, la placa de cada  vumetro no seria grande y no creo que sea tan caro usando leds comunes de 3mm, el integrado que usa es e UAA180, funcionaria?

si quieren pongo alguna foto de la plaquita esta armada pero la tengo desconectada, saludos


----------



## frank35

muy buenas a todos de este aficionado principiante he visto este enlace :
http://www.projects-lab.com/?tag=display
y me he interesado en hacerlo pero me asalta una duda sobre el circuito integrado dspic30f6012a pues he consultado y hay varios esta el 30i/pf y el 30i/pt ademas del 20e/pf y no se cual utilizar,me gustaria que alguien me podria informaciónrmar de cual utilizar y la diferencia entre ambos y sobre todo perdonar mi ignorancia y mi torpeza gracias de antemano


----------



## chacarock

Hola Frank35, parece que no hay muchos interesados en este proyecto, yo no puedo ayudarte lamentablemente, saludos


----------



## nicolas

hola que tal aficionados me entusiasme en este proyecto... me gusto la propuesta de unir los 2 proyectos (eq de 10 bandas y vumetro 60dB) mi pregunta es de donde saco la señal del eq para cada uno de los vumetros? de las pistas en las que salen las frecuencias?

debo contruir solo esa placa y no hacer la de potenciometros?

gracias de antemano...


----------



## Aldhos

Hola 
Desde hace meses trate de hacer un rpoyecto como este, elabore este pequeño aparatillo de prueba, y digo prueba por que pienso ampliarlo, eq de 10 bandas, 10 barras de vumetro, y 4 entradas para microfono. Psubire le diagrama. mientras les dejo una muestra de mi sencillo proyecto.



YouTube - Handmade 5-Band Spectrum Analizaer and EQ


----------



## chacarock

vamos aldhos, espero que podamos sacar algo en limpios, muy bueno el video  , como hiciste, con filtros? que fracuancias, usaste dos filtros nomas?   digo porque vi, 4 barras de leds pero como que se movian en pares, cuentanos un poco, saludos


----------



## alexus

con un solo vu-meter se puede hacer, asi hize el mio, y anda de 10!


----------



## chacarock

Hola alexus, cuentanos de tu proyecto o esta posteado en el foro?  esta interesante ese display pero parece esos que se usan con PIC´s programables, 

saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Algo simple y barato:

http://www.animeguru.com/images/velleman/k4300.html

Usa la idea de Fogonazo de multiplexar las señales. (La verdad que usar 40 LM3915.. es medio ridículo )

10x10 Leds (100 leds en total)


Es bastante bastante completo ese Analizador de Espectro, bastante barato, y relativamente simple. A mi me parece la mejor opción.
Es el circuito de un Velleman k4300 (Es un analizador de espectro comercial).



Salu2!


----------



## chacarock

Gracias Drix          saludos


----------



## alexus

exacto, se debe multiplexar, si hay algun interesado emprolijo el circuito y lo subo....

ahi esta muy angosta la matirz, la mia tiene unos 20 cm de ancho...


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas a todos,

Bueno me estoy empezando en esto del audio-electronica, y estoy en el armado de mi caja amplificadora, ya tengo el pre y el amplificador y estaba buscando el vumetro, pero esto seria lo mejor de todo, incluso mejor que el vumetro.

Alexus humildemente te pido el plano de lo que usastes...para este genial proyecto.

no obstante, me  parece como posible un archivo PDF en ingles que subió un forista tine variso integrados que yo ya tengo, comparo y voy aver si lo monto.

Ademas subo algo que me topé en google, esta como en checo o un pais europeo, pero les dejo un plano con todo los juguetes.

Saludos y exitos

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

es lo mismoq eu lo que adjuntastes, lo unico que con alguna variacion, porque el mio es diseño propio...

pero lo importante, lo del multiplexado y eso es lo mismo!

arribaderchi chevo! armalo!


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas a todos,

Alexus, gracias por el dato...pero una duda o si algun otro forista sabe algo al respecto, se trata que los Amplificadores Operacionales  que determinan la frecuencia para el vumetro, pues en el plano trabajan con  tl084 y tl082, si no estoy mal por lo general este se alimenta con +/-15, que efecto tendría si usara los operacionales lm324 y el lm358 quienes trabajan mejor a +/-12, esto con el fin de solo usar 2 regauladores (uno para el positivo y el otro para el negativo) y no 4 reguladores 2 para un nivel de voltaje y 2 para el otro.

No obstante, a la hora de ver mejores resusltados los tl ganan. Alexus que AO usastes?.


Saludos a todos, Cheyo 28


----------



## alexus

tl082, porque ya los tenia, pero yo los uso con 12v, y no me dan problemas, 

esta bien eso?


----------



## Cacho

Prácticamente todos los operacionales pueden trabajar sin mayores problemas dentro del rango de +-6V y +-15V.
Lo que se modifica es la amplitud máxima de la onda de salida y, claro, el headroom.

Con +-12V los TL0XX andan fenómeno... Y con +-6, también.


Saludos


----------



## alexus

gracias cacho!


----------



## cheyo28

ya veo...gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## Cacho

De nada.


----------



## alexus

el unico problema que tuve fue lograr coordinar el multiplexado de las barras seguna la frecuancia y el filtro correspondiente!


----------



## cheyo28

ya veo reclaro sobre este proyecto,...una cosa alexus, que frecuencia usastes para cada banda, esto debe concordar con el counter jhonson....y otra la frecuencia de salida del oscildor que llega al 4017. como para guiarme...sabes me voy por el 555, el 4069 se me esdificil conseguir en mi pueblo.

saludos


----------



## alexus

4069? eso son compuertas not (inversoras), y el jhonson supongo que le llamas al 4017, me suena a que me lo hayan nombrado en la utu... como anillo de ...

si yo lo lo hize con 555, 4017 e interruptores analogicos que "soportan audio" jaja

las frecuencias:

31hz, 62hz, 125hz, 250hz, 500hz, 1khz, 2khz, 4khz, 8khz y 16khz.


----------



## Tomasito

Debe haber confundido el 4096 con el 4066


----------



## alexus

errar es humano...


----------



## cheyo28

no...el 4069 es integrado con inversores, lo vi en un plano, que subieron por aqui, este invertia la salida del 4017 hacia la barra X de los leds. pero poniendo el pnp con emisor a gnd se logra la invertida.

el 4066 es una excelente opcion pero como tambien se me es complicado de conseguir, me voy con transistores configurados a swiche. bueno aun estoy en planes y falta consultar en la tienda de electronica, comparo costos y el sabado empieso pruebas.

Saludos y gracias alexus por la información pero y la fecuencia del 555?

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

la mas rapida que puedas! vos ves! 1khz, uso yo!

podes usar el 4017 con transistores npn y te ahorras los inversores, es lo que yo hize!


----------



## cheyo28

gracias por toda la información que me suministrastes...ya tengo mis dudas despegadas, bueno, no mas me queda hacer pruebas y voy mostrando avances.

Saluodos a todos los demas foristas y que no pierdan de vista este proyecto.

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

tu tampoco te pierdas!

estoy a las ordenes!


----------



## jotavives

Gracias alexus por tu colaboración,

ni lo pienso perder de vista este projecto...sabes hoy en la noche despues que salga del trabajo voy a hacer el diseño de la placa de los leds...pues no creo que en protoboard quepa todo....junto a estos les pondre los NPN que vienen del 4017 y tambien el lm3915 con todos los componentes pasivos para que funcione, los tl y demas en la protoboard.

mañana subo el diseño y espero como un visto bueno  el sabado o domingo que ya no tenga trabajo y muestro avances.

Saludos 

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

cuantas filas/columnas vas a colocarle?

te recomiendo hacer una sola placa para "la pantalla", y otras para el multiplexado + el 3915 (o el que uses), y otra para trabajar el audio!


----------



## cheyo28

Perdón, utilizé el nick de mi primo por error....

bueno la idea es usar 10 filas cada una con 10 leds....en total 100 nenes lindos leds.

bueno cuando este diseñando en eagle me desido.

nos vemos, cheyo28


----------



## alexus

ok! y despues lo adjuntas aca! jajajajaja


----------



## cheyo28

buenas,

Anoche le pude dedicar un poquito de tiempo al diseño de la placa de leds, en fin solo pude hacer el esquematico, voy a ver si en el transcurso del día puedo adelantar, y si el trabajo me deja, el diseño de la placa.

Alexus puedes verificar lo que llevo y dar un visto bueno,...pues estaría  montando directamente a la PCB y sin pruebas....ni me imagino si queda algo mal.

Saludos y gracias 

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

desde mi punto de vista, humilde, yo pondria los led´s al reves, con "la flecha" hacia el negativo...

repito,  hace una placa solo para los led... mas comodo para trabajar!


----------



## cheyo28

que mas alexus....

bueno tu punto de vista...pero definitivamente el que las personas tengan diferentes modos de pensar nos hace humanos.

Acabo de terminar la pcb para los leds, y le metí los transistores y las resis. provenientes del 4017 y le metí el lm3915 con todo lo que necesita para funcionar.

Tu consejo lo asimilo pero para el diseño que tengo en la cabeza no me cuadra de un todo pues mi idea es tener 3 tarjetas una montada sobre la otra, es decir la que tenga el mayor tamaño determina el de las demas, y la pcb de mayor tamaño es la de los TL. en fin aun no me he decidido aun tengo 3 dias para el montaje, aunque mirando si pasa algo mal con el lm3915....ehhhh...no sé.

esta pcb es para poner leds de 3mm, pues creo algo dificil conseguir la barra de leds integradas, que seria lo mejor, vamos a ver que encuentro en la tienda...por lo pronto por aqui voy...cuentame el plano es correcto o tienes alguna sugerencia....tengo una curiosidad, se trata si le coloco un reostato de 10k en la entrada del pin5 del lm3915, pues para graduar la señal de entrada, que opinas?.

Saludos y espero tu respuesta...


----------



## alexus

estan al reves no? vichate la hoja de datos si los acepta en esa posicion..

esta prolija!


----------



## cheyo28

hey no...o no te enteiendo....

he visto varios vumetro y a la salida de las patas del 3915 (L1,L2,L3....L10) que manejasn los led, se les coloca el catodo del led y el anodo del led a vcc, no?.

he visto otros spectrum y tienen los anodos de los leds hacia los transistores proveneientes del cd4017......solo un detalle, pues en la hoja del plano del circuito checo que subí si estan con el anodo hacia las patas del 3915, claro que tienen un transistor, creo  que configurado  como inversor.

no sé, corrigeme si me equiboco y una breve explicacon de porque así?....

Saludos

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

claro, el 4017 les da negativo y el 3915 la señal (positivo)!

te animas a probar una sola barra para salir de la duda? garcias


----------



## cheyo28

buenas,

esa es buna idea....voy a hacerlo con una sola fila y hasta pruebo todas las frecuencias, la otra es que esto me ayudara a definir la pcb de los leds.

gracias y exitos

cheyo28


----------



## alexus

sabes, mefije en todos los vumetros que tengo producto de desarmes y todos los led´s apuntan al integrado!

asi quq esta bien lo que estas haciendo!

siga adelante!  y suba fotos!


----------



## cheyo28

duda despejada...

por fin mañana por la tarde buscaré los materiales, y eso que me toco pedir permiso al jefe, creo que solo podré definiré el plano tentativo y el sabdo pruebillas....solo tengo un problema pues no tengo fuente...se me ha dañado, así que me tocara resolver este problema...aunque pensandolo bien seria bueno integrarle la fuente a una de las tarjetas....

Saludos

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

no es necesario, en que lo vas a utilizar?


----------



## chacarock

alexus, como estas, ya lo tenes andando a tu proyecto?, me  interesa, digo por lo que digiste de emprolijar y postear, y vere si investigo sobre algunos terminos que nombran y desconosco,  

saludos


----------



## cheyo28

buenas a todos,

en unas horas estaré buscando la lista de materiales, posiblemente desde el sabado me ausente pero hasta el lunes muestro resultados, depronto el domingo pero si el lunes...es que no tengo internet en la casa.

Suerte a todos 

Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

te dio permiso tu patro cheyo?

chacaro, pone tus dudas aqui asi te las aclaramos y quedan para el que las tenga como tu!


----------



## chacarock

ok alexus, me leo el post de nuevo y pregunto , pasa que soy principiante, y no quisiera preguntar , tonteras sin haber investigado primero, pero sobretodo seria ver que son los integrados y como funcionan, 

me gusto mucho el ultimo esquema con el  LM3915 y los transistores, parece sensillo, resta ver si consigo esos componentes, aunque no entiendo  de donde vienen esos TR y los valores de las resistencias y capacitores no figuran, jaja en fin muchas didas, que despues  preguntare con mas claridada y un poco de nocion, un saludo a todos y gracias


----------



## alexus

el que no pregunta sera ignorante toda la vida, el que lo hace lo sera solo por cinco minutos..

quedate tranquilo que entre todos te vamos a ayudar!

buena jornada de lunes!


----------



## cheyo28

buenas a todos de nuevo....

perdonen mi ausencia pero realmente tube problemas para la adquisición de los materiales, pues uno nunca sabe lo que le depara el destino, ya que el viernes justo antes de compara los materiales se me dio por cambiarle el codigo a la tarjeta bancaria y terminé bloqueandola....y fuera de la ciudad,...sin banco que me ayudara a esa hora y ni el sabado y ni el domingo, en fin hasta ayer en las horas de la tarde pude conseguir todo. claro que las cervesas llegaron y desaparecí del munto hasta al medio dia de hoy....

no he hecho nada, pero ya estoy a turno nocturno...y con todas las ganas.....voy a ver si en la madrugada muestro avances, les comento, que no pude conseguir el cd4066, pero si el 4016, que es el mismo practicamente, el tl084 nada pero si el tl074, no sé que diferencia habrá pero se ven iguales, de todo lo demas...conseguí todo, execto 3 condensadores para ciertas frecuencias...no lo recuerdo...pero se que los consigo mas tarde....

bueno es todo y a chacarock, le doy mi apoyo para cualquier inquietud...animo y unete a la construcción de este projecto.


Saludos, Cheyo28


----------



## alexus

cheyo vichate esta web para obtener las correspondientes hojas de datos:

www.datasheet4u.com

los condensadores pueden ser aproximados, eso no importa mucho.

espero ver fotos!


----------



## cheyo28

gracias viejo alexus....


voy a tomar los datos de los IC que conseguí,....otro dato aparte....solo puede conseguir leds de 3 milimetros, pienso que de 5 se ven bastos y habian escasos de los leds  cuadrados...

Saludos 

Cheyo28


----------



## cheyo28

hola a todos, 

bueno voy a paso lento pero bien afortunadamente, antes de ayer no pude adelantar mucho pues me salio chicaron en el trabajo, y hasta ayer en la noche pude hacerle al circuito.

funciona correctamente los circuitos del amplificador tl074, y saca una frecuencia diferente de pendiendo de los condenasadores que le ponga, yo para guiarme le puse un led a la salida de cada  AO y se nota a simple vista las diferentes frecuencias que da. es una manera facil de ver el circuito actuando y sin osciloscopio.

voy a hacer 4 AO, osea 4 frecuencias pues si no me alcnazan las protoboard. hoy en la noche sigo con el multiplezado y depronto con 2 filas de leds para ver no?.

dejo el esquematico que usé, suerte a todos y exitos.

cheyo28


----------



## alexus

felicitaciones!

espero mas novedades!


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas,

tengo los ojos inchados de la severa muñequera que me dio este circuito.....y sumado al trasnocho del turno nocturno....en fin esto me pasa:

El circuito de 1KHz del 555 si se dá y tambien el 4017 da todas sus salidas secuencialmente, esto lo prové con una frecuencia menos baja para poder apreciarla, en fin la parte del multiplexado funciona.

la salida por los emisores de los transistores npn tambien se dan, todo esto lo prové a punta de leds.


el problema que tengo es en lm3915, pues apenas prendo el circuito todos los leds prenden (esto lo estoy probando con una fila de leds) ya he cambiado por varios valores las resistencias que van entre el pin 6 y el 8 y del 8 a tierra pero nada, incluso puse el 8 a tierra. siempre se mantienen los leds encendidos,....otro dato cuando lo prendo y no le doy señal al pin 5 del 3915 todos los leds apagados y al momentico prenden secuencialmente y despues quedan fijos. esto es normal?

creo que mi problema esta aqui....Alexus como conectaste tu lm3915 y que piensas que podría estar oviando....el 4016 da la salida secuencialmente tambien.

Te debo la foto, traje la camara pero se me quedó el cable. será hoy en la noche

Saludos y esta noche sigo con las pruebas.

cheyo28


----------



## cheyo28

Buenas,

hoy no he tenido la gebela de poder adelantar algo para ver que problema tiene el lm3915, se me olvidó mensionar que ya he cambiado este integrado por otro, sin resultados satisfactorio. no sé si sospechar del preamplificador...

Bueno dejo el esquematico de lo que he montado, la idea es solo probar 4 bandas en proto y luego a la vaquela pero primero hay que hacerlo funcionar. espero tener tiempo para hacer pruebas.

Saludos cheyo28


----------



## cheyo28

buneas a todos,

podemos decir que hemos avanzado bastante... resolví el problema del 3915 haciendo un vumetro sencillo que encontré en la red, pues me puse de adelantado a hacer el spectrum sin ni siquiera haber hecho un vumetrillo,  en fin le agregué en la pata 5 una resistencia de 10k y un capacitor electrolitico de 1uF con GND, así si me funciona el lm3915.

bueno haicé dos hileras de leds para comparar y la verdad es que no se notá mucho la diferencia incluso puse los capacitores de de la mas alta frecuencia y la menor pero se ven muy parejas para mi parecer...creo que el truco de este spectrum analyzer es el acondicionamiento de la señal.

Desafortunadamente, no tengo osciloscopio para comprobar la frecuencia de salida de los AO, pues para ir descartando y mejorar la señal al grupo de leds...creo saber donde está el problema, creo que colocaria el filtro y la resistencia a la salida de los AO y no a la salida del ce4016 o mas bien entrada del pin 5 del lm3915.

dejo una foto de lo que he hecho, debo el videillo pues pesa mas de 10Megas y creo que pesa mucho para la plataforma de la pagina, slaudos y espero sugerencias

cheyo28


----------



## chacarock

hola, fijate en la red , hay calculos simple de filtros de frecuencia, si son pasivos mejor, creo que pueden servirte como para darte una idea de la frecuencia con la que estas trabajando al hacer las pruevas, un saludo


----------



## cheyo28

hola a todos...con buenas nuevas...

el circuito me salio bueno hasta donde lo probè....el problema lo tenia en el 4016....no sè porquè ese integrado solo daba una sola saida, en fin lo que hicè es swichear la salida de los AO con transistor npn y cuadrò la cosa...pero veo necesario seguir mejorando la frecuencia del oscilador, a 1KHZ le falta voy a probar con 2.5KHz, que vi en otro spctrum....

lo dificil es postear los resultados pues tengo imprevisto en mi vivienda y ya entro a trabajar el sabado y practicamente o puedo hacer pruebas.

suerto a todos, gracias a lexus y chacarock por el apoyo...cheyo28


----------



## alexus

de nada, 

pero cual es el 4016? el decade counter? 4017? fiajte las patas de reset, enable, esas van a tierra!


----------



## chacarock

todo bie, yo ya de este tema no entiendo mucho pero si le dar animos, asi que metele nomas que no veo la hora de ver andando ese analiser.    suerte y saludos


----------



## manu.sonata

no seria bueno agarrar un ecualizador de 10 bandas y agregarle un vumetro a cada banda?


----------



## alexus

si lees paginas mas atras, te daras cuenta.

poder se puede, no es "rentable", si con un vu-meter solo da!

conclusion: poder se puede, pero es "caro".


----------



## chucky.122

hola que tal aqui postiaron este mini analizador de audio
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/mini_audio_analyzer.htm

pero lo que no veo es que donde se conecta la alimentacion + y - y cual es el voltaje de trabajo el que me pueda decir donde va esto desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## chucky.122

alexus podrias poner el circuito y algunas fotos de tu analizador que hicistes corregime si me equivoco en realidad seria un vumetro solo pero lo que haces lo multiplexsas bueno decime si es asi o no a y porfavor no te olvides de subir tu vumetro desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola amigos hace bastante tiempo subi el esquema de los filtros con valores de capacitores y resistencias y es hasta ahorita es lo que he armado para el vumetro utilizaria  un lm3914 pero salia caro y ahi deje el proyecto  pero ahora pienso terminarlo y para ello encontre una pagina
  donde trae todo los diagramas pcb y valores de los condensadores y resistencia es de 10x10  es  con multiplexores  tratare de remplazar los valores que tengo de los capacitores y resistencias para este circuito y lo subire ahora dejo el link esta en un idioma que no conosco 
http://pa-elektronika.freeweb.hu/spektrum_analizator_ii.htm


----------



## alexus

chucky es asi, de hacer un vumetro por banda del ecualizador, saldria un monton de plata, y paea que?

el efecto es el mismo.

el circuito es el mismo (basicamente) el qeu uso cheyo.

atte. alexus.


----------



## juankcba

http://www.facebook.com/v/108857838582

utilizando los datos de esta pagina y tomando el circuito de la pagina

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/mini_audio_analyzer.htm

se puede hacer sencillamente lo que ustedes quieren, tienen que alimentar los integrados con 5V de cc y eso es todo. en una proto logre armar el eq solamente 3 hileras de 10s leds, pero utilizando las demas salidas del LM 3915 se puede armar 10x10 
y con otro integrado otra 10x10 teniendo 200 leds para su espectro  con los potes varias la iluminocidad y la frecuencia del rejol. 

Cualquier duda pregunten pere es lo mas economico, sale 7,50 el lm3915 y lo demas es lo que gastas en leds... 

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

hola juankcba

lo estas armando, si pudieras explicar o postear fotos o nideos de tu proyecto, estaria buenisimo, un saludo


----------



## juankcba

si es bastante sencillo ahi te postie la foto, y en la pagina aparece el circuito. tienes dos potes, con uno controlas el rejol y entonces tenes la frecuencia de oscilacion de los leds. y con el otro controlas la graduacion de iluminacion de los leds, si tenes pocas filas de leds necesitas menos graduacion porque sino estarian las 3 filas siempre prendidas. 
el circuito no usa mas que un conversor el lm3915 y dos compuertas nand. las compuertas nand sirven para hacer el reloj y el conversor para activar de forma secuencial con el lm3915 las tiras de leds... que estan conectadas anodo comun, entonces lo que debes de hacer es ademas de armar el circuito tal cual, si quieres mas tiras de leds debes de sacar un cable dl lm3915 y conectar todos los anodos, luego ir conectado cada anado de los 10 leds con su respectiva salida del conversor... 

cualquier cosa pongo una foto, pero el video ya lo colgue en facebook... es sencillo armarlo,


----------



## chacarock

hu! soy un gil, perdon, ya vi el vdeo, esta bueno , ahora, no  entendi bien el tema de si queria poner mas led´s, vos desis para ampliar las bandas o para alargar las barritas de leds, para attiba digo,

un saludo


----------



## juankcba

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> hu! soy un gil, perdon, ya vi el vdeo, esta bueno , ahora, no  entendi bien el tema de si queria poner mas led´s, vos desis para ampliar las bandas o para alargar las barritas de leds, para attiba digo,
> 
> un saludo



yo le voy a poner las barras de leds que bienen 10s leds cada una. para ampliar las bandas deberias de usar un multiplexor y ponerle otro reloj, en si el que te da la frecuencia es el reloj. pero para lo que yo quiero hacer que es una matriz de 10 x 10 solo debes de seguir conecto las salidas del lm3915 a los catados de los led y poner como venis haciendo los anados en serie. saludo


----------



## chacarock

auhra,    gracias juankcba

saludos


----------



## martinpegullo

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gusto el video de juankcba , pero como recien empiezo en este tema quisiera si pueden postear los planos esquematicos ( si pueden ser para poner dos barras de leds de 10) el PCB y la Placa Base (PCB) con el emplazamiento de los componentes desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## juankcba

mañana rindo fisica electronica, asi que calculo que este fin de semana si no tengo complicaciones me voy a poner a diseñar la placa. pero es para 10 barras de 10 leds. sacale las barras que no quieras y punto ahora si solo queres hacer eso por ahi te conviene usar 2 lm3915 una para cada barra y listo... fijate en el foro hay uno hecho con pick ta bueno... yo lo quiero sencillo por eso voy a diseñar ese, fogonazo te puede dar una mano tambien. 

saludos


----------



## martinpegullo

gracias si vos vas a  hacer para 10 barras de 10 leds joya postealo asi lo hago yo tambien vi el del pick pero como no se todabia como hacer el programa en c no lo voy a hacer , el de fogonazo me lo baje pero tiene el esquematico y no el PCB so vos fogonazo lo podrias postear seria buenisimo desde ya muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## electroandres

Hace poco me hice usuario y me doy cuenta que hice bien mi diseño. Hice lo del 4066 y lo del vumetro. Como oscilador no use un 555, use una nand en funcion de negador con una resistencia entre su salida y las entradas negadas, desde alli saque un capacitor de 100n (creo) a masa. Lo testie en multisim y la fase de multiplexion anda de 10. Ahora lo que me falta es encontrar el integrado para el vumetro, porque no lo tienen por aca, si dios quiere me lo traen mañana o pasado. Despues voy a empezar a probar y veo si anda o no en una proto
suerte para todos en este proyecto (y para mi tambien)
si necesitan ayuda, estoy a su disposicion


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola amigos alguien me podria ayudar en el multiplexiado http://www.freeweb.hu/pa-elektronik...tor_ii/spa_ii_vezerlopanel_valoskapcsrajz.jpg contrui este pero no se prende ningun led los filtros los termine y los probe con el vumetro hecho con el lm3915 se ve la gran diferencia pero el problema lo tengo en el multiplexiado probe el 555 solo y no parpadea el led a la salida (pata 3) es normal tiene que parpadear ? solo se queda prendido gracias


----------



## electroandres

parpadea tan rapido que la vista humana no lo puede distinguir. Pensa que por hay esta prendiendose y apagandose unas 10000 veces por segundo o mas (10khz)
Se entiende lo que quiero decir no?


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola electroandres entendi pero cuando el 555 lo conecto al 4017 y pongo leds a las salidas de este no prenden todos solo enciende el del pin 3 del 4017  eso quiere decir  que no oscila? estoy equivocado la verdad hasta ahorita no tengo conocimentos de esto (apenas llevo un año en la uni) podrias postear tu circuito con nand seria de gran utilidad gracias


----------



## electroandres

puede ser o que este alguna pista en corto, o que allas conectado algo mal en el 4017 o en el 555.
La salida del 555 tiene que ir a la pata 14 del 4017
fijate que no este  la pata 13 a Vcc ni tampoco la 15. Que la 12 no este conectada a nada
revisa eso, sino vemos


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola de nuevo tienes razon conecte mal de pin 3 del 555 al pin 4017 error de humano lo bueo que lo estoy haciendo en proto ahora todas las salidas del 4017 prenden los leds aunque se mantienen fijo a de ser por lo que dices que no es visble para el ojo humano el parpadeo ahora tengo una duda que diferencia tiene entre este diagrama http://www.freeweb.hu/pa-elektronika/images/spektrum.pdf y este http://www.freeweb.hu/pa-elektronik...tor_ii/spa_ii_vezerlopanel_valoskapcsrajz.jpg el primero es como la mayoria lo esta conectando  de la salida del filtro a  "A" de 4066 y el segundo algunas van a "B" de 4066 gracias por responder


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola amigos de dos semanas de mucho trabajo he terminado este gran proyecto en proto  y es magnifico el resutado solo falta en pcb pero en eso estoy trabajando  aunque nuca supe por que no tuve el resultado que tuvo el que diseño el circuito y eso que lo hice igual :evil:  aqui el video del diseño original  YouTube - Spektrum analizÃ¡tor II (Brookly Bounce - Overbass)   el resultado que tuve  es como si conectara cada  filtro su respectivo  lm3915   pero solo  con un integrado pero bueno algo es algo debo una foto y el video los subire hasta cuando tenga hecho el pcb  eso sera en unos cuantos dias hasta la proxima


----------



## Tacatomon

Algo un poco mas "atrevido".

Dispone de control en tiempo real via ethernet.

Necesita solamente una fuente de 5V @ 20A.

Saludos.

http://www.harbaum.org/till/ledmatrix/index.html

PD: Se prodrá usar como Analizador de espectro?.


----------



## electroandres

electronicjohndeacon (un poco mas largo no? jajaj broma) por lo que yo creo, el 4066 no importa cual es el a y cual es el B ya que este funciona como una ficha cualquiera. No interesa la polaridad entre esos dos pines.


----------



## nuk

hola ops: ..esto ayuda..?    [Adjunto] por si usan los LM3916 - Led's


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola a todos  alguien con username chuky o algo si me  envio un mensaje privado de que le enviara mis planos   pero quisiera subir los planos aqui pero cuando los tenga listo y no se aunque solo tengo 2 hechos la matriz de leds y los filtros estan probados no termine el proyecto por que tuve un corto y se quemaron los integrados del multiplexeado y algunos leds  pero en unas semanas lo construire de nuevo  lastima que no tenia camara cuando estaba funcionado para mostrales  ok  me dispido hasta la proxima


----------



## chucky.122

hola gente alguien pudo terminar el analizador si alguien lo termino podrian volver a subir los archivos del proyecto completo desde ya gracias.


----------



## bernatural

juankcba dijo:


> http://www.facebook.com/v/108857838582
> 
> utilizando los datos de esta pagina y tomando el circuito de la pagina
> 
> http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/mini_audio_analyzer.htm
> 
> se puede hacer sencillamente lo que ustedes quieren, tienen que alimentar los integrados con 5V de cc y eso es todo. en una proto logre armar el eq solamente 3 hileras de 10s leds, pero utilizando las demas salidas del LM 3915 se puede armar 10x10
> y con otro integrado otra 10x10 teniendo 200 leds para su espectro  con los potes varias la iluminocidad y la frecuencia del rejol.
> 
> Cualquier duda pregunten pere es lo mas economico, sale 7,50 el lm3915 y lo demas es lo que gastas en leds...
> 
> Saludos


 

Juankcba una consulta, tu diagrama QUE EXPONES EN LA WEB no indica los filtros para cada banda, sera que la señal lo distribuye nomas entre las columnas, entonces si es asi no mostraria una columna para bajos , medios o agudos ya no seria un vumetro de bandas para frecuencias....


----------



## seth9008

oigan, se que lo que diga sera algo tonto...pero existe una forma de sustituir el lm3915 por operacionales convencionales como el LM324 o el LM358????...
me refiero a que si existe un circuito genérico del lm3915, ya que donde resido es casi imposible encontrarlo y cuando aparece cuesta una fortuna...
esper que me puedan responder...


----------



## Cacho

Si lo que buscás es un vúmetro que no lleve un LM39XX, hay en el foro. Usá el buscador.

Si lo que buscás es un reemplazo del LM3915, ahí vamos más complicados...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> ....Si lo que buscás es un reemplazo del LM3915, ahí vamos más complicados...


Yo diría *"Bastante"* mas complicado, la serie LM3914/15/16 Controla automáticamente la corriente de los led´s, además posee lógica de control que permite visualización en modo punto o barra.
Lo que inviertas en comprar el LM3915 te lo ahorras en aspirinas.

Mira por aquí.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## ivan_mzr

Por que no lo compras por internet... otra forma mas facil es pedirlo en la tienda de componentes electronicos de tu confianza, seguro te los mandan pedir.

el pedido de 24horas por estafeta es de $150 pesos +/-.

http://www.agelectronica.com

http://newarkmexico.com/


----------



## Jhonny DC

seth9008 dijo:


> oigan, se que lo que diga sera algo tonto...pero existe una forma de sustituir el lm3915 por operacionales convencionales como el LM324 o el LM358????...





seth9008 dijo:


> me refiero a que si existe un circuito genérico del lm3915, ya que donde resido es casi imposible encontrarlo y cuando aparece cuesta una fortuna...
> esper que me puedan responder...


 
Hola Seth9008, supongo que podría hacerse… interpreto que es para el analizador de espectro.
Si analizas el datasheet del LM3914/15/16 notaras que son solo varios operacionales utilizados como comparadores y de hecho, acá hay uno que funciona de ese modo. Hacer que funcione en modo punto ya demandaría algún componente más y algo de lógica, mas si quieres hacer que cambie como lo hace el LM a través de un contacto. Pero si solo quieres usarlo en modo de barra supongo que 3 LM324 o TL074 y un par de resistencias podrían cumplir la función sin problemas. Eso sí, tres operacionales cuádruples te van a ocupar mucho más espacio que un LM3915, eso es más que obvio. Probablemente tengas que diseñar un PCB para montar los operacionales aparte de los que se usan para el resto del analizador. En definitiva no se cuanto es el ahorro después de comprar todos los componentes y las aspirinas como ya menciono Fogonazo.
En fin, suerte.


----------



## Don Barredora

Hola gente, aca traigo una idea que quiero que me tiren ideas para desarrollarla y tiene que ver con lo del Audio spectrum analyzer... primero que nada vean este video para que sepan de que estoy hablando:






Si alguien conoce sobre esto que me de algunos consejos

Lo primero que quiero saber es de que tipo de leds esta hecho...


----------



## Daniss1

Mirad a ver que os parece este:






Tiene distintos tipos de muestra de el espectro y la placa es similar a la que posteabais  anteriormente.
En una rodec mx 34 mire los circuitos pues queria sacarlos de ahi, del medidor de espectro y el circuito era bastante pequño y muy sencillo pero debia llevar los controladores en otra parte ya que los 4 cables de entrada no se correspondian con entrada de audio. de todas formas en estos usaban solo dos leds "alargados" que se median la ganancia.
Unn saludo


----------



## David Mentesana

hola 
lo mejor es probar tu lm39xx con el proteus o el orcad que tienen entrada de audio con tu pic o lo que fuese que utilizes para crear la matriz de leds, luego montas solo si te convence el funcionamiento


----------



## bernatural

El filtro que consultas es un pasa banda de orden 2, puedes buscarlo como celda de Rauch, aca te dejo las formulas.


----------



## chucky.122

hola gente que tal espero que bien, bueno ando buscando un analizador de espectro de audio a leds porque hice un ampli de 100 watt  y cuando vi un video de uno de los analizadores de espectro de audio a leds quede impresionado por ese motivo se lo quiero poner a mi ampli para tenerlo en casa bueno se que alguien me va a decir que busque en el foro que hay varios temas  yo estube buscando por todo el foro pero el problema que hay es que ningun proyecto esta terminado estoy muy ancioso de hacer una cosa como esa ya que me facinan los leds bueno si alguien tiene este proyecto terminado para poder armarlo se lo agradeceria muchisimo saludos y que sigan de 10 a otra cosa que sean de 10x10 leds o mas gracias de nuevo saludos.


----------



## lpnavy

lo que dices de analizar espectros no es el concepto como tal como dices ya a para analizar espectros se necesita separar las bandas de  una frecuencia detereminada para analizarla y  eso es circuito mas complejo. lo que tu necesitas es un vumeter para medir la intensidad de señal de audio con una matriz de led de 10x10 con el LM3915 o de 10x5 usando el KA2284, el cual hace el efecto de como fuese un analizador de espectros. 

te adjuntos estos 2 circuitos que lo tu dices, espero que te sirvan. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola chuky.
Te paso aca uno de los archivos que tengo de este tema. Por cierto la mayoria son iguales a este solo que cambia la salida depende de lo que queres utilizar como visor.
Puede ser un display a leds, un dysplay fluorescente, un LCD etc...

Bueno, si te interesa el diagrama o a quien le parezca interesante escaneo el resto y lo subo. PCBs y todo. 
la fuente: muy confiable.
Año 1984.

Adaptable por supuesto!!

Mejorable: tambien!!!

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve muy interesante tu adjunto Juan José, ando en busca de algo parecido, ya le echare un ojo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alexus

ya hay una tema, se llama "audio spectrum analizer", para que crear mas?

se agradece el aporte juan jose...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hu no me di cuenta. 
Podria algun moderador unificar los mismos?
para no violar reglas del foro nada mas

El circuito no lo probe pero tiene muy buena pinta.
Tengo otro de otra revista española que todavia sale (por el copy...) y me falta la parte de los filtros. Se me ocurre por ahi subir tambien mañana esa info y ver si se puede utilizar la parte de los filtros de este y la parte de salida buffer con leds del otro.

En definitiva todos son iguales: una plaqueta de filtros (tantos como frecuencias quieras representar), una plaqueta de multiplexado para traspasar las 10 señales (si quieres representar 10) a las barras de leds y un lm3916 para el caso de los leds para mover las barras de leds.

muy interesante.

saludos

juan jose 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ve muy interesante tu adjunto Juan José, ando en busca de algo parecido, ya le echare un ojo.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
Tengo todos los datos de construccion y el detalle de la info de armado si quieres la subo a la vrevedad.

saludos}


Juan jose


----------



## bourges

hola juan jose, muy interesante lo que presentas, vengo siguiendo éste tema y esta buena la idea que mostras, podrías subir el pcb del que hablas y la guía de armado que citas si no es mucha molestia, o sea, lo que especificaste arriba que tenías?... desde ya gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

bourges dijo:


> hola juan jose, muy interesante lo que presentas, vengo siguiendo éste tema y esta buena la idea que mostras, podrías subir el pcb del que hablas y la guía de armado que citas si no es mucha molestia, o sea, lo que especificaste arriba que tenías?... desde ya gracias


 
Si no hay problemas, aca esta el articulo completo.

Mucha suerte y saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Saben si el tubo fluorescente está aún en disposición?

Por que por acá no lo encuentro.
¿Algún remplazo?

Saludos!!!


----------



## alexus

no creo que haya, ya que parece cuarzo liquido....  


i laviu led!!


----------



## cheyo28

hola a todos tiempo sin aportar nada y nmenos a este tema...que en verdad es muy gratificante a la hora de hacerlo.

a mi me funcionó de las mil maravillas, me sirvio mucho un link q postearon de un pais de por alla de europa y casi el 70 porciento del proyecto se baso en sus materiales.

Estoy en la fase de construccion en pcb y si no tengo contratiempos lo postearé muy pronto, y Sigan este consejo: "hagan la matrix de leds primero en pcb les ayda un monton, lo malo del mio es que visualisé mal como conectarlos a la tarjeta del multiplexado pero bueno...será esperar que algun forista quiera hacer como una version 2.0 y mejorar su presentacion. 

por lo pronto dejo un print screen de como quedará la pcb de las frecuencias, debo las fotos de la matrix de leds...Estoy en el diseño del esquematico y creo que por la tarde lo subiré.

Saludos a todos y exitos


----------



## maqui

bueno, mi segundo mensage y lo exo en este tema, que e estado ojeando y me interesa, yo tengo propuesto acerme uno de estos, en principio, no mui grandes, ire aumentando el tamaño a medida que pueda; segun la info que e buscado por internet y que e estado leyendo, mi idea de informatica no es mucha, pero a lo mas que llego es a entender como funciona lo que explico a continuacion:

IN------>[BA3812L]---

--f1--[lm3915]---10leds
--f2--[lm3915]---10leds
--f3--[lm3915]---10leds
--f4--[lm3915]---10leds
--f5--[lm3915]---10leds

es mui escueto pero es la planteacion de como seria para que funcionase


claro esto es lo que se me ocurre a mi, que no tengo mucha idea y creo que saldria bastante costoso al utilizar un gran numero de componentes, aparte de que habria que ver como acoplar el BA con el LM que todavia no lo tengo claro, e visto que ai algunos que son echos con contadores, pero estoi practicamente convencido de que asi no puede ser, bueno, haber que opinais, supongo, que lo mismo que usas esto para hacer un analizador de espectro lo puedas usar como ecu, aunque eso seria liar mucho la perdid XD. haber si dentro de poco me saco un esquema completo y os lo muestro.
Saludos


Bueno, en este mismo foro creo haber encontrado "la respuesta" en este psot https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/inquietud-mia-quiero-ecualizador-leds-18748/

ai viene el pdf de un analizador de espectro algo complejo, pero creo que funcional, haber si lo monto y os comento


----------



## Daniss1

He comprado un analizador como el del video de youtube que postee, ¿si cuelgo fotos de la placa que usa alguien seria capaz de hacer el esquema que funcione?
Repito que la tengo en casa, podria mirar yo haber pero entre que soy bastante malo en esto y que debe ser dificil de seguir, nose,,,,
Una duda que me preocupa: en una ecualizador con nalizador mire para seguir los circuitos, la cosa es: queLAS PISTAS ESTABAN POR DENTRO!!!! es decir, la pcb era verde por los dos lados y no tenia nada de cobre por ningun laado, me imagino que seran dos placas pegadas pero no se, alguien ssabe que es??


----------



## LORD KSPER

Hola Cheyo, 

Me apunto para hacer los PCB del vumetro multiplexado en el Eagle, nadamas que me faltan los diagramas definitivos, si me los pasaran...

saludos


----------



## xaviergarvi

cuantos led puedo conectar a un vumetro??? quisiera conectar unos 20 led con bateria de coche a 12 voltios agradeceria si pueden responderme por q*ue* mi duda es en como conectar tantos leds si el vumetro no cuanta con esa cantidad de salidas gracias


----------



## novax

Hola a todos soy nuevo por estos foros *Y* gran aficionado a la electrónica buscando por la red un espectro analyzer para montar *Y* probar encontré uno que funciona para tres canales *Y* utiliza el AN6884 para 5 leds en esta dirección. http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php?id=387 y monte uno de 18 bandas *Y* funciona ala perfección, pero no es lo que en verdad quería entonces e modificado el mismo circuito para que funcione con los LM3914,15,16 ya que estos puedes poner por defecto 10 led , consiguiendo los efectos de punto y barra , que con el AN6884 solo tiene el efecto barra si sabéis si al An6884 se le puede poner para el efecto punto sobre el esquema de la pagina? .Ahora mismo tengo en la protoboar montado para 6 canales con él , LM3900 y LM3914 , 3 para el canal derecho y 3 para el canal izquierdo [/SIZE]*Y* funcionan muy bien lo tengo para que se pueda conectar a la salida de auriculares a si no necesita mucha fuerza de señal, paso el esquema con las modificaciones haber que os parece Saludos


----------



## xaviergarvi

no se yo pero a mi no me funciona el modo graf solo el bar desconecto el pin 9 y solo vaja el voltaje de los leds nada mas y sigue funcionando en modo bar alguien tienen una idea de la causa???


----------



## xniicolasx

finalmente como lo hago de 16 x 16 o de 20 x 20.... que materiales necesito y si alguien tiene por ai los esquemas para poder fabricarlo.....

gracias


----------



## rmeyerf

Hola A todos.

Estuve revisando en el buscador, pero no he encontrado un circuito para hacer el filtro pasabanda que recomiendan, para aplicarlo al vúmetro matricial..
¿ Alguien sabe donde se puede ubicar dicho circuito? o cual es el recomendado??

Por su ayuda, muy agradecido


----------



## Jackcer

Daniss1 dijo:


> He comprado un analizador como el del video de youtube que postee, ¿si cuelgo fotos de la placa que usa alguien seria capaz de hacer el esquema que funcione?
> Repito que la tengo en casa, podria mirar yo haber pero entre que soy bastante malo en esto y que debe ser dificil de seguir, nose,,,,
> Una duda que me preocupa: en una ecualizador con nalizador mire para seguir los circuitos, la cosa es: queLAS PISTAS ESTABAN POR DENTRO!!!! es decir, la pcb era verde por los dos lados y no tenia nada de cobre por ningun laado, me imagino que seran dos placas pegadas pero no se, alguien ssabe que es??


 
Hola Daniss, coloca las fotos a ver si se puede sacar el esquemático del analizador, claro si no tiene microcontrolador, ya revisaste si no tiene alguno?


----------



## athenas22

miren estube leyendo todo el post sobre el analizador, y se hizo un lio entender todo lo que pusieron, quissiera  saber si lograronterminar uno que funcione y si podrian compartir los pcb y esquematicos . por que leyendo todo lo que pusieron mucho no entendi por que siempre salian con otro esquema y se me hacia dificil seguir el Hilo. muchas gracias. espero tu Rsta.


----------



## xaviergarvi

lo hiciste en algun simulador??? puedes pasar el archivo si es que lo tienes te lo agradeceria si puedes hechar un cable te funciono 100%???

yo hice uno muy sencillo con un vumetro modelo lm3915 y anda perfecto de 10 leds lo que ahora quiero es enlazar 3 vumetros para tener 30 leds en una misma barra aqui adjunto el que use


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola athenas22

Desafortunadamente no tengo el PCB para el circuito que adjunto en un archivo(ZIP) desarrollado con el software LiveWire; Este Software tiene un complemento para hacer los PCB se llama PCBWizard. 

Hola xaviergarvi

No tengo un circuito con 30 Luces pero ve el adjunto y modificalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xaviergarvi

hola bueno modifique algunas cosas pero no logro que funcione correctamente el modo bar alguien me puede decir en que estoy fallando V1 lo uso para simular la entrada de audio y al poner el modo bar siempre se queda ensendido el led D9 del pin 10 del IC2 aqui lo adjunto el archivo para livewire alguien que me heche un cable porfavor


----------



## mnicolau

xavier, no uses Livewire para simular esos circuitos, no funciona correctamente con los LM391X. Usá Proteus mejor. Otra cosa, LM3914 para vúmetro no es lo correcto, necesitás LM3915 con escala logarítmica.

PD: Ojo con la escritura, te van a moderar...

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

hola que tal gente... les comento que ya empece con este proyecto hoy estoy imprimiendo las placas... y la verdad que son las primeras que hago de doble cara y me estan saliendo barbaras... queria hacerles una pregunta al respesto de este analizador "Audio_Spectrum_Analyzer_En___velke_dosky" ese es el que me estoy construyendo y me queda una duda... cuales son los trasnsistores que se utilizan a la salida de cada compuerta inversora? porque estan enumerados y todo pero no encuentro el valor... y dada que ya esta calculada la resistencia de base de 10K no queria recalcular nada y poner los que teoricamente van ahi...si algunoo sabe por favor me ayude... sera el complementario del c1815¿ desde ya muchas grracias y cuando termine todo subo todo asi los ven...


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente paseando por la web encontré algo que me gusto y lo estaba siguiendo ya buen tiempo,funciona de modo barra y de punto muy bueno ami parecer ,lo mejor es que sus componentes son factibles de conseguir trabaja con los LM324 ,uA741 O LM358,4028,4060,CD4051,LM3915 O LM3916,bueno espero sirva mi aporte y haber si nos ponemos manos ala obra.

acompaño pcb, diagramas y el vídeo,osea esta todo.....:estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## chacarock

MAESTROOOOO!!!
te felicito, hermoso,hermoso, por fin algo concreto, ya mismo me pongo a revisar

un saludo


----------



## Elfaka

Me acabo de leer todo el foro!! estoy entusiasmadisimo con este tema!! la verdad es que me maree!! jeje porque hay varios analizadores y no se cual de todos los que se plantearon quedo terminado y funcionando!! quisiera hacer uno de varias frecuencias pero nada de PIC porque no dispongo de un grabador de pic y tendria que fabricarme uno (que obvio me seria util para un futuro) pero no quiero incrementar mas gastos!! la verdad que el analizador que postio CAYSER esta genial!! lo unico que para lo que tenia pensado son pocas bandas pero de ultima acudire a fabricar ese!! Me gustaria saber si alguien hizo el que postio juanma (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/audio-spectrum-analyzer-14222/index2.html) algo asi tenia pensado hacer, el tema es que ese usa pic!! sino como el de nuk, lo unico que ese parece ser mas caro!! de ultima se podra modificar el de CAYSER y hacerlo para que use mas leds!!

Exelente foroo!!

saludos!!


----------



## Elfaka

CAYSER estube observando el analizador de espectros que subiste y veo que hay dos PCB para su fabricacion, pero en uno de los dos que incluso es el que esta hecho en las fotos que mostras, no se encuentran los materiales a usar. El esquematico dice el numero de componente que es pero no da el detalle de que valor tiene que tener!! Me gustaria que si puedes lo subas, ya que tengo ganas de hacer ese PCB!!

Desde ya muchas gracias!!
saludos!!


----------



## alemayol

hola yo tengo este analyzer lo arme todo pero al grabar el pic 12f675 me da como una opcion que no entiendo mucho sobre programacion de pic pero este pic solo lo consegui (SMD) ojala me puedan ayudar estaré muy agradesido DEJO DIAGRAMA Y .HEX...
http://www.mediafire.com/?k08q8bbt0n6mcnr


----------



## nandobnu

ola amigos,
Existe um projeto lancado em 1985 na revista Nova Eletronica com esquemas e placas.



alemayol ,
boa noite amigo ,desculpas pela demora em responder,
neste link vc vai encontrar seu projeto com algumas modificações feitas por mim,
qualquer duvida por favor ,estou a disposição.


----------



## CAYSER

haber les aclaro a mis amigo que estan preguntando por el proyecto aqui presente,en primer lugar no es mio el proyecto ok,y lo subi en modo de poder compartirlo y estudiarlo,mas no lo e llevado a la practica aun,pero si lo e estudiado y analizado ,toda la informacion que encontré se los e subido revisen bien que si esta los valores de los componentes y para comparar ay otro mas siguiendo el mismo diagrama ,buena suerte y espero respuesta de si alguien lo esta realizando .:estudiando:


----------



## pdelt3

CAYSER dijo:


> haber les aclaro a mis amigo que estan preguntando por el proyecto aqui presente,en primer lugar no es mio el proyecto ok,y lo subi en modo de poder compartirlo y estudiarlo,mas no lo e llevado a la practica aun,pero si lo e estudiado y analizado ,toda la informacion que encontré se los e subido revisen bien que si esta los valores de los componentes y para comparar ay otro mas siguiendo el mismo diagrama ,buena suerte y espero respuesta de si alguien lo esta realizando .:estudiando:





Loco, te hago una pregunta:
Estuve viendo la lista de materiales y aparece esto _*PR1	 - MG W006 1 A/50 V*_
¿Alguien tiene idea de qué es?

Gracias


----------



## rash

Un puente rectificador de 1A 50 V

saludos


----------



## CAYSER

cierto rash,
espero que estea aclarado ,pdelt3.

 PR1................puente rectificador-1(código manejado usuario)
 MG W006........serie o código de fabricación del producto
 1 A/50 V.........amperio y voltaje de trabajo


----------



## pdelt3

CAYSER dijo:


> cierto rash,
> espero que estea aclarado ,pdelt3.
> 
> PR1................puente rectificador-1(código manejado usuario)
> MG W006........serie o código de fabricación del producto
> 1 A/50 V.........amperio y voltaje de trabajo



Si aclarado, gracias.
Tengo otras dudas:
Estos son presets o potenciometros?:
P3	 - 4,7Kohm TVP 1232
P2	 - 47Kohm TVP 1232
P1	 - 470Kohm TVP 1232

En la casa de electronica en vez del MG W006 1 A/50 V me dieron un W10M PUENTE 1.5A 1000V REDONDO P/IMPRESO
Es lo mismo?

Gracias!


----------



## CAYSER

hola,si son potenciometros tipo presets,por lo del puente rectificador te pide de 1 amperio y 50voltios de trabajo asi pidelo en la casa que te venden los compònentes electronicos ,de echo que cuesta unas  monedas menos ,pero no hay problema si lo comprastes ese puente rectificador ,normal puede trabajar pero acuerdate que el circuito trabaja maximo con 1A ,por ultimo si no encuentras el puente rectificador aslo tu mismo con 4 diodos 1N4001 que son comunes y son segun datashet 50v 1A, suerte.

nota:no solo existo yo en el foro ,te sugiero que la pregunta lo agas de forma abierta osea para todos ,asi los demas amigos del foro te podran contestar y ayudar en tus problemas que encuentres.


----------



## lulouch

hola a todos soy estudiante de electrónica y bueno ase unos dias vi un vídeo de un analizador de espectro aquí el link:  



  seguí el vídeo hasta taringa donde hay unas fotos que subió de la fabricacion: http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/10626176/Analizadores-de-espectro-_hechos-por-mi_.html  el proyecto es muy tentativo y me llamo la atención para poder hacerlo me pregunto como podría hacerlo... ya que cada fila tiene 8 leds serian 24 leds 3 en ves x cada 1 como veran son 8 placas x cada fila en cada placa que serian los filtros con 8 transistores para la corriente de los 3 leds y las 8 placas van conectadas al selector de señal o frecuencia? o me equivoco? si no fuera mucho pedir les agradeceria que me ayuden a poder hacer un diagrama de este circuito. gracias.


----------



## pdelt3

Una pregunta con respecto al analizador que subio CAYSER:

¿De cuánto es la alimentación?,¿es alterna o continua? ¿La fuente viene incluida en la lista de componentes del PDF?

Espero puedas ayudarme

Gracias


----------



## CAYSER

saludos ,en el primer pdf  si esta en las placas la fuente incluida y en el 2 NO ,por que lo manejas la fuente aparte,ahora si te refieres a este archivo comprimido tampoco esta ,pero ay esta la fuente para que lo puedas hacer que no es complicado ni difícil y te pide un transformador de 12 vol. 1A. max.con un transistor regulador 7809,aun así búscale su datashet para que veas sus datos técnicos.suerte.


----------



## djmyky

hola amigos esta interesante eso del analizador de spectros  pues tengo ahi un equalizador con analizador de spectros  panasonic  shd-70 que trabajaba con 110v alo acual me lo dieron  con los integrados internos dañados y no existen esos integrados japoneces solo la pantalla es lo unico que sirve por lo que pienso si alguien a intentado usar ese tipo de pantallas


----------



## Hollman

bueno yo quiero hacer mi aporte a esto, les cuento que conseguí en un sistema de sonido sony este interesante integrado que tiene "todo" por dentro, osea contiene el multpx y las entradas de señal que creo son 8, entonces el único problema es que no se si se consiga en sus paises, aun no he mirado si aqui se consigue y otro dato mas es que no se como hacerle el clock aquí esta la hoja de datos http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/LC7565.pdf 
...voy a tener que volver a mirar como esta conectado en el equipo y apenas tenga mas info posteo aquí y quiero añadir otro mas y es el CI RX1091 que también tiene todo por dentro para producir 7 bandas filtradas a partir de dos señales (R y L) pero este señor necesita un oscilador y no se como se configura  .        saludos desde Colombia


----------



## Arsenic

Alguna idea de donde puedo sacar detalles sobre un analizador como este?:


----------



## alex9

para hacer ese podes usar los diagramas que te ofrece esta pagina 

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota04.htm


----------



## Arsenic

Un millon de gracias alex. Estaba buscando uno que tenga ese efecto que queda el ultimo led encendido y desciende de a poco... muy parecido al winamp que se usa en windows...



http://keko2001.net78.net/pic analizador5.html

Miren este amigos! está buenísimo... todos los modos completisimo con diseño de pcb y circuitos... proyecto COMPLETO! y viene con todos los modos. Hasta tiene retención de pico...


----------



## LORD KSPER

Esta muy bueno el del señor Sergio Sarmiento, es el que mas me ha gustado, pero no puedo bajar el archivo HEX, alguien lo tiene??


----------



## Arsenic

lord ksper ahora te lo subo



aqui esta. Cualquier cosa me avisas


----------



## LORD KSPER

De verdad gracias Arsenic

Ya esta agregado a la biblioteca para futuros proyectos, y nomas consiga presupuesto, ya les contare como me fué

saludines


----------



## Arsenic

saludos, no me fue fácil contactar a este señor que accedió muy amablemente a pasarme el archivo HEX... honestamente visitenlo porque su web está bastante interesante al menos para mi que soy medio novato en el tema pic's...


----------



## hacktek

Hola, eh leido todo el post y no me keda claro si a alguien le funciono este, si alguien lo probo y dispone del pcb seria posible lo subiera a este foro?Ver el archivo adjunto 26479

De antemano muchisimas gracias.


----------



## manito80

hola a todos, estoy buscando una solucion a un pequeño problemita que tengo y quisas uds. me podrian ayudar, la cuestion es que que pude realizar un vumetro o analizador de espectro con microfono eletrec y funciona de maravilla con el integrado LM3915, el esquema que lo consegui en este foro solo aparecian 10 leds, pero probe colocarlos en serie y pude armarlos de 20 leds osea 2 leds por patica y quedo buenisimo, pero lo que necesito ahora es saber como amplifico la señal de salidas de las paticas que van a los leds del LM3915 para que cada patica alimente un tramo de tira de leds de 12 voltios, alrededor de 10 a 15 leds por tramo de tiras, ya que quiero hacer como un especie de equalizador o vumetro gigante en la pared de 8 bandas, claro que tendria que armar 8 placas con integrados LM3915 pero necesito saber como amplifico la señal de cada pata para que en ves de alimentar 1 o 2 leds de 3volt, me alimente 12 voltios por cada pata, no se si me entienden, espero su pronta respuesta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, con tan solo subir un esquema te ahorras mucho comentario.


----------



## manito80

buenas amigo aqui esta el diagrama del cual realice el vumetro y elimine la entrada de audio de plug por el microfono electret y funciono de maravilla, entonces llo que quiero es amplificar las salidas del LM3195 para poder alimentar tramos de tiras de 10 leds por patica. Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Hollman

yo si te entendí, en ese caso no es un "amplificador" necesitas es ponerle un adaptador de potencia que fácilmente puedes hacerlo colocándole transistores a las salidas del lm39xx conectando la señal que sale de sus pines (es negativa) a un transistor PNP con su resistencia limitadora de base y obtendrás un adaptador de potencia, te sirven transistores como el A733 o el 2N3906, y una cosa mas. no te parece mas costoso armar 8 secuenciadores vumetros que usar uno solo con un mutiplexor?. saludos.


----------



## manito80

Hollman dijo:


> yo si te entendí, en ese caso no es un "amplificador" necesitas es ponerle un adaptador de potencia que fácilmente puedes hacerlo colocándole transistores a las salidas del lm39xx conectando la señal que sale de sus pines (es negativa) a un transistor PNP con su resistencia limitadora de base y obtendrás un adaptador de potencia, te sirven transistores como el A733 o el 2N3906, y una cosa mas. no te parece mas costoso armar 8 secuenciadores vumetros que usar uno solo con un mutiplexor?. saludos.




exacto pero si alguien me podria facilitar un pequeño diagrama de coneccion para poder hacerlo se los agradeceria mucho porque ya probe de la forma como dice fogonazo y en cierta forma me funciono pero el asunto es quiero que salga por cada patica señal positiva y no negativa para poder trabajar con leds rgb, espero que me puedan ayudar, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## nuk

hola primeramente un saludo cordial a todo el grupo de foros de electrónica 

regresando un poco a este tema, ya desde varios meses de ausencia .
en este largo plazo me tope con un archivo donde se realiza un audio spectrum de 10 bandas
y donde da las facilidades del calculo de los filtros 
basándome en estos cálculos, e diseñado un audio spectrum de 24 bandas actualmente solo esta en papel.
lo que me intriga . es que ahora tengo que usar de 6 a 7 - TL074 
y no se como va el consumo el manual indica 680mW de ahi e calculado aprox. 25mA
pero en la gráfica temperature Vs Isupply se ve que llega a un maximo de 2.2mA

de todas maneras la fuente la diseñe con el LM7815 y LM7915 con arreglos de transistores 
para que otorge un máximo de 3A

mi pregunta es si estoy exagerando con la fuente o no  ya que esta misma fuente alimentara
el EQ de 20 banda estéreo de tupolev utilizando el mismo IC TL074 aqui ya se sumarian muchos mas IC...

de antemano muchas gracias por alguna respuesta


PSD: por ahora les dejo este video del driver de control donde esta el LM3915 que sera 
multiplexado con las 24 entradas analógicas mediante el PIC16F628A.
también dejo una previa de como va quedando el diseño espero les agrade
saludos


----------



## Hollman

al compañero de arriba, no exageras!! no hay problema si hay mas corriente, y par el que esta mas arriba aquí te dejo este circuito para que veas si te sirve


----------



## GodSaveMetal

alexus dijo:


> con un solo vu-meter se puede hacer, asi hize el mio, y anda de 10!



Bro*THER* por*-*fa*VOR* publica el tuyo gra*C*ias, estaré pegado a esto, grande chico!!!!!


----------



## Papatero

Hace 20 años atrás no se disponía de la información técnica, ni de unos foros tan completos o la ayuda inestimable de los foreros.

Hace 20 años atrás no se disponía de la información técnica, ni de unos foros tan completos o la ayuda inestimable de los foreros, solo revistas estilo nueva electrónica, elektor....kits velleman, cebek....y algunos incluso recordareis los famosos sales-kit xdd..

Bueno pues por aquel entonces decidí hacerme un analizador de audio para 1/3 de octavas, en resumidas cuentas 30 canales. Partí de uno ya hecho, el velleman k4300 que aunque solo eran 10 canales, había que comprar 3 kits y modificar los cortes de frecuencia. Visto así parecía fácil, pero el primer problema con el que me tope, fue con el ic que se usaba como vu-meter, NO era lineal si no un escalado de -20 -10 -5 -3 0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 db's, así que los substituí haciendo una pequeña placa con pines largos para conectar en el zocalo del TFK U por uno de la serie LM 3915, si no me falla la memoria éste ultimo la escala es en pasos de 3db's. Al substituirlo me tope con que el tfk gobernaba los leds por ánodo, así que en la pcb habían 10 transistores (que se anularon para substituir por el lm39xx. Además de ganar la opción conmutada de barra o puntos y brillo ajustable.


El diseño de filtro paso-banda, me colapso, sin cálculos para ese diseño, no lograba controlar el corte y menos aun el Q, los cálculos para filtros activos, bessel, buterword etc.. no coincidían, y me obligo a parar el proceso, dejando el proyecto a medias y metido en una caja.

En agosto del año pasado tiré los apuntes que tenía, porque no lograba encontrar la caja con el kit....pfff...y ayer me apareció la caja, pero sin papeles xdd, en fin que hoy buscando el manual en pdf he caido aquí. A ver si mañana tengo un rato y os subo fotos. Soy consciente de que en ebay los haby micro procesados, pero....no es la misma satisfacción.


----------



## Hollman

Hola, después de tanto tiempo escribo, desarme el que tenia hecho ya hace un tiempo con leds y en este momento me dispongo a hacer un nuevo analizador de espectro de sonido, pero esta vez usando un display matriz de puntos que encontré de un equipo viejo, tiene 10 matrices y tiene 9 pixeles de alto, apenas pueda subo fotos e información al respecto!


----------



## Aldhos

Les comparto como quedo este proyecto. Esta hecho a base del PIC16F716 (Uso del Conversor A/D). Yo se que tal vez a algunos les parezca poco eficiente y costoso ocupar un PIC por cada barra(como la idea de utilizar un LM3916 por cada barra), pero para mi fue la manera mas facil de llevarlo a cabo, creo que con esta implementacion evito problemas con el brillo de los leds y un circuito de excitacion de los mismos mas complejo debido a la velocidad de multiplexado y el tiempo que conlleva la conversión A/D ya sea por  la lectura de los 2 canales para el efecto peak hold. Y pues cabe recordar que muchos analizadores de espectro comerciales utilizan la FFT para este tipo de proyectos y todo hacerlo con un micro.

- Analizador de Espectro de Audio
- 5 Bandas ( 100, 500, 1k, 4k y 8khz)
- Entrada de Linea de Audio
- Entrada de Micrófono





 
Pongo imagen de la idea principal del proyecto. Saludos.


----------



## Frannku

Aldhos dijo:


> Les comparto como quedo este proyecto. Esta hecho a base del PIC16F716 (Uso del Conversor A/D). Yo se que tal vez a algunos les parezca poco eficiente y costoso ocupar un PIC por cada barra(como la idea de utilizar un LM3916 por cada barra), pero para mi fue la manera mas facil de llevarlo a cabo, creo que con esta implementacion evito problemas con el brillo de los leds y un circuito de excitacion de los mismos mas complejo debido a la velocidad de multiplexado y el tiempo que conlleva la conversión A/D ya sea por  la lectura de los 2 canales para el efecto peak hold. Y pues cabe recordar que muchos analizadores de espectro comerciales utilizan la FFT para este tipo de proyectos y todo hacerlo con un micro.
> 
> - Analizador de Espectro de Audio
> - 5 Bandas ( 100, 500, 1k, 4k y 8khz)
> - Entrada de Linea de Audio
> - Entrada de Micrófono
> 
> Pongo imagen de la idea principal del proyecto. Saludos.



Tenes mas info? podes compartir el diagrama?

yo tengo el mio que filtra de 10! pero no se como modificarlo para colocar 3 led por fila en vez de uno.. ya me rompi el coco.. me das una mano?


----------



## Fogonazo

Frannku dijo:


> Tenes mas info? podes compartir el diagrama?
> 
> yo tengo el mio que filtra de 10! pero no se como modificarlo _*para colocar 3 led por fila en vez de uno*_.. ya me rompi el coco.. me das una mano?



Y ¿ Buscaste en el Foro tal como te sugerí ? 

Los LED´s se conectan en serie sin problema, solo debes garantizar que la fuente de alimentación de los LED´s pueda proveer la tensión suficiente.


----------



## Hollman

Perdón por remover este tema ya viejo de hace mas de 5 años!! solamente que por fin pude dedicarme a desarrollar el proyecto del espectro de sonido y ya terminado tengo que decir que no fue tan dificil pero si algo engorroso de armar pero este es el resultado!!






Sé que quizás no es tanto pero es trabajo honesto!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Hollman dijo:


> Perdón por remover este tema ya viejo de hace mas de 5 años!! solamente que por fin pude dedicarme a desarrollar el proyecto del espectro de sonido y ya terminado tengo que decir que no fue tan dificil pero si algo engorroso de armar pero este es el resultado!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sé que quizás no es tanto pero es trabajo honesto!!


Muy lindo, felicitaciones


----------

